# Best way to get a bunny back in his cage?



## nelgamel (Jan 14, 2013)

So I Just got Charlee 4 days ago and so far I'm doing well on gaining his trust.
He is happy for me to pick him up and for him to jump all over me. He's even licked my nose a few times.

So he stays in his cage at night and i let him run around whenever i am home. Yesterday i had a day at home and so let hime roam all day. I thought by the end of it he would be knackard and easy to get back into bed.

I was wrong.

Not only has he discovered the hardest places for me to reach him, yesterday when he went under the dresser, i literally had to get something behind him and pull him out. He was just being a stubborn ball of cute wee fluff. 

So I have two questions. Is there any easier way for me to convince him his cage is a nice place? I feed him in there, what more can I do?

Secondly is he actually distressed when I'm trying to catch him and get him back into his cage? I can't tell because he allows me to creep towards him until i'm about an inch away with one hand (under the bed, awkward position) and then he bolts.

I get the feeling he could just be playing with me and clearly prefers being outside his cage.

What are the signs that he's getting stressed? How can I limit this?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 14, 2013)

I suggest eliminating this issue by getting a exercise pen for him. They come in 8 2 ft sections, so you can configure it in different ways, but a 4-ft square gives the most room. I visit Honey in it, so getting her into a cage isn't a concern. When I need to take her somewhere like the vet, or trim her nails, I just remove her cardboard hide box & then can round her up fairly easily.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2013)

If he's a young rabbit still getting unlimited pellets, this won't work, but if he's old enough to be getting limited pellets, I'd suggest making it so he gets his pellets when he goes back in his cage. My buns will come running when they hear the pellets hit the bowl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 14, 2013)

Food and treats are a great motivational tool, for sure. Block of anything he can get under that makes it hard on you to reach him. We have a covered box with a pan full of shredded newspaper that ours go into so we can put them it--this didn't happen over nite and they can really be little toads about going up, as you know. Commodore Stockton, a little mini Rex would stay 6 inches out of reach--smart little guy.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, the great chase. I remember those times when getting three back in was a bit of a nightmare as they didn´t want to be caught, it was hard work. But they do learn and now, I just have to get their bag of food and when they hear it, they run back and get ready for it being served. Even if, they´re not going straight there, they do go in their direction and in with a little encouragement. I think it´s probably his age and mine all settled better after their neuter. It will probably come in time.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jan 15, 2013)

Along with the suggestions above, you could buy (for much cheaper) a pack of NIC cubes from walmart or target and a pack of cable ties and make a small gate which would block his access to underneath furniture. It works wonders and it lets you sit closer to your bun for bonding purposes. Then they can be folded up accordion style and stored! Treats are also a great motivator. 
EVERY time he goes back to his cage though, make a clicking sound or some "reward" sound and a command together like "go home" and click your tongue. Eventually, like a dog, he will associate it.


----------



## Stone_family3 (Jan 15, 2013)

I let my bun roam in the kitchen only, that way there isn't much for her to get in to. I used carrot tops to lure her in at first as I would say "time for bed", now I just say "time for bed" and she goes in. Though I only feed her in her cage so she is pretty good about going back in.


----------



## nelgamel (Jan 15, 2013)

Sometimes I think he's just too smart for me...


----------



## nelgamel (Jan 15, 2013)

So until I can get him a big enough pen, Im going to figure out how to block under the furniture.
Acacia-berry, we don't have wal-mart in NZ so i'm not too sure what you mean.

Missy cove, unfortunately he is still getting unlimited pellets but i'm looking forward to the day when I can call for dinner time.

Because he is so young he is also not supposed to be having any treats, but he also hasn't been excited by normal fresh food yet anyway.

And any advice on how to make sure he isn't getting too stressed out?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2013)

Please edit your location in your profile

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/members/member_fields.php

so that we know at least what country you're in.


----------

